
Command Line Network Diagnostic Tool – v0.2.1 New Feature: LAN Discovery - mehrdadrad
myLG, my looking glass is open source software utility which combines the functions of the different network probes in one network diagnostic tool.<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;mylg.io<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;mehrdadrad&#x2F;mylg<p>Features:<p>Popular looking glasses (ping&#x2F;trace&#x2F;bgp) like Telia, Level3<p>More than 200 countries DNS Lookup information<p>Local fast ping and trace<p>Packet analyzer - TCP&#x2F;IP and other packets<p>Local HTTP&#x2F;HTTPS ping (GET, POST, HEAD)<p>RIPE information (ASN, IP&#x2F;CIDR)<p>PeeringDB information<p>Port scanning fast<p>Network LAN Discovery<p>Web dashboard<p>Support vi and emacs mode, almost all basic features<p>CLI auto complete and history features
======
jlgaddis
The "proper" way to show this off (and ask for feedback) is "Show HN", but not
for every new little feature and not three times in a week.

At least you stopped creating new fake accounts to upvote and comment on your
submission, though [0].

[0]:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12183536](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12183536)

